# Low Cost Laptop Losing Space



## Sandyjas (Feb 11, 2017)

I have bought a very inexpensive new Lenovo PC laptop.  It has 2GB Ram and 27.8GB of space.  I wanted it to go on the Internet, seeing how I won't risk my iMac & Lightroom.
Just the way I would rather.  Does anyone know if what I have been told is right?  What is your opinion, because I have noticed a loss in overall space (much loss) after I go on the Internet with the Lenovo.  It has just lost 3GB while I am still on the Internet!  It keeps losing space when I go on the Internet!  I have had it to the Company, asked Microsoft about Windows 10 and Microsoft Edge, and asked Geek Squad.  Is this because of
Internet Updates?  I have been told they will use space on your computer and you can not get it back.   You will not know how much space these updates use up or how many will come every week. 
As many as 12 at a time?  You can't go in and fish them out of the computer.  I can't add any space to this laptop. It seems like the computer itself is just doing this.  I don't want to spend anymore money on a better laptop.  A android device will act
the same way.  Lose space to updates if it is a lower end product, I was told.  How about trying to find a refurbished laptop that you could add more space to?  It would probably be older and what would I face on the Internet with an older laptop?  Does anyone know anything about any of these ideas?  I  downloaded two programs (I guess small) at first on the new laptop.  One for my job and the other for Lenovo remote access. My job program installed but didn't work because it wanted Chrome or Foxfire.  After Lenovo remote access (they could find nothing wrong with the hardware), I was told to call Microsoft.  They advised me after much questioning that they could look into it for a further cost, but probably I should take back the laptop.  Geek Squad said it might be updates etc...  A further store went into more detail about Internet updates.   I uninstalled the programs I put on it and deleted them.  I have used Disk Cleanup many times and used it on the sys. files too.   I am doing nothing else but going on the Internet.  After I have turned it off and disconnected I get back some, but still have a hunk of lost space.  The computer started with 27.8GB of space.  I had 16.3GB free.   After yesterday and calling the company it dropped to 15.3GB.  Today after I went on the Internet (Yahoo, Blog, Lightroom, Notepad), after I did Disk Cleanup and had turned off and disconnected, when I turned back on without being connected to the Internet it said I had 13.9GB free space.  You know at this pace it won't be long before I run out of space...13 more surfs!   I don't know what is going on and at this point I don't want to keep the computer.  Any thoughts?

Thank You for any help!!

Thank You Sandy


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi Sandy,

You are unfortunately bumping up against a space problem on your solid sate drive.  Entry level Windows laptops are often equipped with 32GB drives, and when the operating system is installed along with other necessary files, there just is not that much space left over for other programs or files.  And, your browser needs space to cache (store) web pages that you visit.  The cache can get large, but IIRC, it can also be limited in the settings for the browser.  If your machine will allow a switch out of drives, you could install a larger one that would allow you to install more programs.  If it is possible, then the Geek Squad could install a larger drive and migrate your files and OS.  If not, then you could get used to a mostly full drive and not install any other software, or you could look for a second machine as you mentioned.  The reality of most computers these days is that free space can easily vary my gigabytes during use as programs need space to store scratch files or cache data.  You can recover some space, but eventually you will run out of room.  Computer companies should never have used such small drives, but they do so to keep their prices down.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 11, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> I have bought a very inexpensive new Lenovo PC laptop.  It has 2GB Ram and 27.8GB of space.  I wanted it to go on the Internet, seeing how I won't risk my iMac & Lightroom.
> Just the way I would rather.  Does anyone know if what I have been told is right?  What is your opinion, because I have noticed a loss in overall space (much loss) after I go on the Internet with the Lenovo.  It has just lost 3GB while I am still on the Internet!  It keeps losing space when I go on the Internet!  I have had it to the Company, asked Microsoft about Windows 10 and Microsoft Edge, and asked Geek Squad.  Is this because of
> Internet Updates?  I have been told they will use space on your computer and you can not get it back.   You will not know how much space these updates use up or how many will come every week.
> As many as 12 at a time?  You can't go in and fish them out of the computer.  I can't add any space to this laptop. It seems like the computer itself is just doing this.  I don't want to spend anymore money on a better laptop.  A android device will act
> ...


Sandy,
Your browser and other applications can store many MB of "cache" or temporary files.  A very good utility to clean up all this wasted space is CCleaner, CCleaner - Free Download or try CCleaner Professional - Piriform.

The free version is fine for your needs.

Phil


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 11, 2017)

2Gb RAM is very little. Windows is using the hard drive (or SSD) as 'overdrive' when it does need more than that 2Gb. It's calles SWAP or Page file. However you can limit it on most windows versions but it may slow down your computer when you make it smaller than the amount of RAM you have, in your sitiuation 2 Gb.


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 13, 2017)

Well I'm still losing space.  I started around 16.3GB free and now am down to 12.6GB free.  I have used Disk Cleanup and Clear Browsing History (with everything except Cookies checked) after each Internet session.  I'm not on long and only go to a few sites.  I think I'm going to take it back.  I thought I might get two years of using the Internet.  I'll run out of space by then.  I'll try CCleaner!  Thank Everyone.  If it cleans up some, I'll report.  Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 13, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> Well I'm still losing space.  I started around 16.3GB free and now am down to 12.6GB free.  I have used Disk Cleanup and Clear Browsing History (with everything except Cookies checked) after each Internet session.  I'm not on long and only go to a few sites.  I think I'm going to take it back.  I thought I might get two years of using the Internet.  I'll run out of space by then.  I'll try CCleaner!  Thank Everyone.  If it cleans up some, I'll report.  Thank You,
> 
> Sandy


I got CCleaner.  Ran it and now my space reads 11.2GB
Some of the background choices that were check and not checked when I ran the cleaner...  (Would checking any of the non checked help?  Which?) 

Microsoft Edge
checked: Internet Cache, Internet History, Cookies, Download History, Session, Recently Typed URLs
not checked: Saved Form Information, Saved Passwords
System
checked: Empty Recycle Bin, Temporary Files, Clipboard, Memory Dumps, Chkdsk File Fragments, Windows Log Files, Windows Error Reporting
not checked: DNS Cache, Font Cache, Start Menu Shortcuts, Desktop Shortcuts
Advanced
all not checked:  Window Event Logs, Old Prefetch data, Menu Order Cache, Tray Notifications Cache, Window Size/Location Cache, Environment Path,
                          User Assist History, Custom Files and Folders, Wipe Free Space

I just wondered if any that are not checked may help me regain my space.  Thank You for any help  (??)

Sandy


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 14, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> I got CCleaner.  Ran it and now my space reads 11.2GB
> Some of the background choices that were check and not checked when I ran the cleaner...  (Would checking any of the non checked help?  Which?)
> 
> Microsoft Edge
> ...


Sandy,

You have checked off the right choices.  A utility that may help you to see which directories contain lots of files is Treesize Free, TreeSize Free - Verzeichnisgrößen und Speicherfresser schnell erfassen

Phil


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 14, 2017)

Have you emptied the trash? (Or whatever MS call it)


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 14, 2017)

Recycle bin.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Feb 14, 2017)

And did you look at your swap file as i described earlier?

When it's set on auto it could be the cause on your decrese on space. My advice would be to set it on a fixed amount, start with 2 Gb. When the computer is slowing down to much you can give it a higher number. By turning off the 'auto' setting you have control over your free space again.


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 14, 2017)

Jack Henry said:


> Have you emptied the trash? (Or whatever MS call it)


 Yes it empties everytime I used Disk Cleanup.  And I used Disk Cleanup after every Internet session.
Sandy


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 14, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> And did you look at your swap file as i described earlier?
> 
> When it's set on auto it could be the cause on your decrease on space. My advice would be to set it on a fixed amount, start with 2 Gb. When the computer is slowing down to much you can give it a higher number. By turning off the 'auto' setting you have control over your free space again.


 
 I'm not familiar with the Swap file or where it is on this machine.  I'll mention this to Geek Squad.  I have an appointment this afternoon.  Also someone mentioned that their device stopped losing space when they used WIFI instead of Ethernet as I am doing.  But that couldn't be the cause (?)   So hopefully something can be found out today.  Thank You for your help.
Thank You everyone,

Sandy


----------



## Gnits (Feb 14, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> It has 2GB Ram and 27.8GB of space.



Treesize is one of the best tools to analyse your space. It sorts the top level folders in decending size of space consumed. Easy to spot where your space is consumed.

You will find that most of your C drive will be taken up by the O/S and Apps.

Then various swapfiles, cache, etc...

Check and make sure that you do not have a large dropbox / onedrive / icloud folder that is been filled in from another device. What is the size of your My Docs and My Pics.

Ultimately, I suspect you are fighting a losing battle.  I had horrendous challenges trying to keep Windows working on a 64 GB SSD.   Eventually I upgraded to a 256 SSD. I only keep apps and o/s on the drive.  All MyDocs, MyPics, Email and all my images are on other drives.   With my 256 SSD ... I only have 100GB free and Windows is taking 40 GB.  I know I could tidy up my C drive, but I see no point, as I will have to do the same in a months time.   As long as I keep aprox 100GB free I am happy.


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 15, 2017)

Gnits said:


> Treesize is one of the best tools to analyse your space. It sorts the top level folders in decending size of space consumed. Easy to spot where your space is consumed.
> 
> You will find that most of your C drive will be taken up by the O/S and Apps.
> 
> ...




Yes!  I have no dropbox, icloud,  onedrive is empty,and My Docs &  My Pics are empty.  I got to appointment at Best Buy and they said that the space is probably being filled up with Windows Updates when on the Internet.  Windows updates can be GBs of space!  Your drive will fill up.   (I've only had one active update session a few nights ago.)  Maybe some updates happen undercover.    I am not as smart as I should be on this.  It's funny!  He said don't worry if it gets full, Yes, you can still surf the Web!  No problem.  You can put any Applications or Docs or Photos on a thumbdrive (EX HD) and run it from there.  Your computer will not be able to update itself though, when full.  I only expect to have this a few years.  Any thoughts on this?  I am having more trouble deciding to spend more money and cover it for a year.  Something might go wrong, but my experience is the first year, maybe not so much.  This cost, or any other cost to fix  (unless covered by the company warranty the first year) is approaching the cost of the laptop to begin with!  So I'm undecided as to cover it or not.   Thank You, or anyone else for your opinions,

Sandy


----------



## Gnits (Feb 15, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> is probably being filled up with Windows Updates



Yes, that rings thu and brings back bad memories ....
I spent hours and hours and hours repeatedly trying to get rid of Windows updates in 3 or 4 folders, which seemed to always occupy 5-15GB of data.  I spent all my time clearing out cache files, running CCleaner, etc.. I used Windows "Delete Files" App to remove some of the install /update files/folders, but still a painful experience to be running on a regular basis.

With my upgraded C drive I now do not spend any time on this.   It is always a difficult choice on options re buying / upgrading.  A key consideration is how you value the time spent on such maintenance tasks.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2017)

Sandyjas said:


> Yes!  I have no dropbox, icloud,  onedrive is empty,and My Docs &  My Pics are empty.  I got to appointment at Best Buy and they said that the space is probably being filled up with Windows Updates when on the Internet.  Windows updates can be GBs of space!  Your drive will fill up.   (I've only had one active update session a few nights ago.)  Maybe some updates happen undercover.    I am not as smart as I should be on this.  It's funny!  He said don't worry if it gets full, Yes, you can still surf the Web!  No problem.  You can put any Applications or Docs or Photos on a thumbdrive (EX HD) and run it from there.  Your computer will not be able to update itself though, when full.  I only expect to have this a few years.  Any thoughts on this?  I am having more trouble deciding to spend more money and cover it for a year.  Something might go wrong, but my experience is the first year, maybe not so much.  This cost, or any other cost to fix  (unless covered by the company warranty the first year) is approaching the cost of the laptop to begin with!  So I'm undecided as to cover it or not.   Thank You, or anyone else for your opinions,
> 
> Sandy


Ask if you can have a larger hard drive installed.  If so, and the rest of the machine runs fine, then that may be your cheapest solution.  Hard drives are quite cheap these days.  If that is not an option, then wipe the machine clean and sell it for what you can get.  Then get a machine with enough space to run windows and other applications without issues.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 16, 2017)

Replytoken said:


> Ask if you can have a larger hard drive installed.  If so, and the rest of the machine runs fine, then that may be your cheapest solution.  Hard drives are quite cheap these days.  If that is not an option, then wipe the machine clean and sell it for what you can get.  Then get a machine with enough space to run windows and other applications without issues.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> --Ken


You will be much happier with performance if you get an SSD instead of a regular mechanical HDD.  If you do, DO NOT order the SSD from the Lenovo website.  You will pay 2 - 3X as much as if you (or the technician) gets the SSD from Amazon, or my favorite place www.newegg.com.

Phil Burton


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 16, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> You will be much happier with performance if you get an SSD instead of a regular mechanical HDD.  If you do, DO NOT order the SSD from the Lenovo website.  You will pay 2 - 3X as much as if you (or the technician) gets the SSD from Amazon, or my favorite place www.newegg.com.
> 
> Phil Burton


There will be a price premium and you will give up storage space, but Phil is correct that an SSD will give you better performance.  If Geek Squad installs it at Best Buy, see if a Samsung drive is available.  Most of their models are quite reliable and reasonably priced.

--Ken


----------



## Sandyjas (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you for your help.  I will check about an upgrade, but if it gets me to the Internet and I can produce documents, that is all I really need from it.  If the space fills up I can run things from a thumb drive.  Any applications I would need will be simple.  Thank You for all the suggestions and insights.  It's best if I take notes and re-read.  Thank You Very Much Again.

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## ToniWeller (Mar 22, 2017)

good luck!


----------

